# What is a Feasability Report?



## brizz36 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I am self employeed and had a question. I wanted to build for myself but trying to avoid red tape from the county and also trying to save money on potential plans that I might have to buy. Anybody know about the feasability reports? Looking to do a Temp foundation and my own Piping and so forth. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

What country do you live/work in? I believe that things are pretty simple in the mountaineous region between Pakistan and Afghanistan. If that's where you happen to be living/working things should go pretty smoothly. Just don't do anything that might annoy Obama, he'll get you with one of those hellfire missles.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

